# Evil Dead series on Starz



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/10/evil-dead-to-rise-again-as-starz-series/

Starz announced a new Evil Dead tv show starring Bruce Campbell. This just made my frickin' day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Aging lothario" - yep, that's the Bruce Campbell character in a nutshell:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may have to subscribe to Starz


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Awesome news Bruce is cool I wonder if it will the comedic style of part 2 or more gory dark style of the recent film


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

The show will be premiering Halloween night so obviously going to watch it on the dvr the next morning.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It will be on my DVR too!


----------

